# Good article from the discussion forum "IBS all in the mind"



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/0,,72-105016,00.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

